# Opinions on this bag please!!!!!



## littleliverbird (Jun 15, 2005)

I am obsessed with this bag:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/cgi-bin/...TER.storefront

It is the gorgeous chloe paddington and i must have it!






I was wanting it in black, but now im torn between that or red?





I recieved a gorgeous mulberry roxanne bag in red that was gorgeous, but it had paint on the buckles. I was furious-thankfully mulberry are giving me a full refund and also the cost of postage. I think it was fate as i did love the roxy, but i felt it was a tad too big for my needs.

Seeing that it took me ages to save for my mulberry bag, i now need another lush bag to console myself, so any opinions would be most appreciated from all you stylish people who know good taste!





I dont want to buy the paddington and find that in a short while it is dated. Does anyone think it will wear well with time?????!!!!!!!!

Much thanks in advance! xx


----------



## Laura (Jun 15, 2005)

Is it the bag that appears in the flash?? Because that link only brings us to the homepage, did you know that littleliverbird??


----------



## littleliverbird (Jun 15, 2005)

Ooops!, if you click onto 'good locking' that is on the front page, t will show you the bags!

Sorry about that. As you can tell, my computer 'skills' are very limited......





Originally Posted by *Laura* Is it the bag that appears in the flash?? Because that link only brings us to the homepage, did you know that littleliverbird??


----------



## Liz (Jun 15, 2005)

oooooohhhh... the chloe paddington!!! lucky girl!

they're both nice of course. the black is good because it's a nuetral color and would go with lots of stuff. but the red looks so rich and pretty and has this POP of color! i'm torn also. i guess it boils down to what bags do you have already? what bag would go with more stuff?

good luck!


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 15, 2005)

This red bag is great



I like this style and size



I saw something similar at TJmaxx but it was so expensive( I dont remember company name)I think You should get it if the price is affordable


----------



## littleliverbird (Jun 15, 2005)

It costs crazy money (Â£762.00!!!!!) but you cant put a price on love.......





I am already having BIG guilt pangs, and i havent even ordered it yet!

I'm reasoning to myself that i am using money saved from my birthday and also my money saved for the roxy bag, so..........

I am thinking that i should order it tommorow in case it sells out?





Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* This red bag is great



I like this style and size



I saw something similar at TJmaxx but it was so expensive( I dont remember company name)I think You should get it if the price is affordable


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *littleliverbird* It costs crazy money (Â£762.00!!!!!) but you cant put a price on love.......




I am already having BIG guilt pangs, and i havent even ordered it yet!

I'm reasoning to myself that i am using money saved from my birthday and also my money saved for the roxy bag, so..........

I am thinking that i should order it tommorow in case it sells out?





If you saved this money get this bag



Don't feel guilty





The price is really crazy



.If I were You I would check TJ maxx and similar stores.They sell designers bags and sometimes prices are much cheaper.But if You like this bag,get it


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 15, 2005)

I love the red bag!



Has great personality,let us know which you choose and happy shopping!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 15, 2005)

It's a cute bag - but unless it's covered in diamonds, I could never spend $1300 on a pocketbook.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* It's a cute bag - but unless it's covered in diamonds, I could never spend $1300 on a pocketbook.



lol


----------



## Marisol (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* I love the red bag!



Has great personality,let us know which you choose and happy shopping!



Me too!


----------



## littleliverbird (Jun 16, 2005)

I ordered it!














OMG, the trauma i had trying to get one! EVERYWHERE has sold out! The net a porter site had sold out by this afternoon. Even the actual Chloe boutique in London has completely sold out. I finally managed to get hold of one from Harvey Nichols. I got the very last red one, so i am so happy.

I can understand why some people think it is too much to pay for a bag, but i have saved hard as i wanted a really special one. I figure that seeing as i dont smoke, drink or gamble, it is justified in every way to blow my money on make-up, bags and shoes, so there!





As soon as it arrives, i will post piccies up for everyone to see. xx


----------



## Liz (Jun 16, 2005)

yayyy!!! definitely post pics when you get it!


----------



## Sofia (Jun 16, 2005)

I vowed to stay away from Net-A-Porter. Too many temptations on that site. I like the black btw, I couldn't help it, I had to look.


----------

